# Bissell ProHeat X2 Cleanshot Steam Cleaner



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, now that it's been a few days since I got this. This is my review of it.

Absolutely-freaking-awesome.

I was thinking I would have to hire a professional steam cleaner soon. But I didn't believe in residental steam cleaners being able to do the job- especially not this one. 

It got out the leftover stains from Ollie's projectile diarrhea, Priscilla's projectile bile vomiting, Lucky's constant vomiting. My stairs had a black tint to it with stains that were months old. The living room upstairs was full of pee stains.

All of it is gone now! 

I used the Bissell Pet Odor and Stain remover. It worked great. The house smells different as day and night.

The Cleanshot one I have is their most expensive model, which I bought for sale at $250. Having used it and compared it to other models, the cleanshot function is not really worth it. It's nifty, but you could just go over the carpet pretreating it yourself instead of doing it as you go.

There are four versions of ProHeat X2. The regular model, select model, select pet model, and cleanshot. I'll go over the notable differences (to me).

ProHeat 2X $229.99
Doesn't have the power brush tool. I think the power brush tool is absolutely neccessary.

ProHeat 2X Select $269.99
Comes with the power brush. Is it worth the $40 extra? I'm not sure, but it did a much better job scrubbing stains than any of the other tools. It helped get out stains that I couldn't with the base tools.

ProHeat 2x Select Pet $279.99
This one is the same thing as Select, but with a gimmick tool for pet stains. I wouldn't bother, the power brush does a better job.

ProHeat 2x Cleanshot $329.99
Has everything the others do, but it has a nozzle in the base of the tank. When you push the trigger, it sprays the solution directly on stains. Then you leave it for 30 seconds before going over it. It came in handy, but you can do the same thing by pouring the solution on top of the stain before you clean the carpet. Not really worth it.

The only reason I went with CleanShot is because it was for sale for $250, cheaper than the ProHeat 2X Select. I would go with the Select model unless you want to scrub all the stains by hand. Then the standard model will do fine.

All that said, things I liked about the ProHeat...

It's not too heavy, maybe slightly heavier than my Dyson Animal Vac. So it's not too difficult to carry around.

The power cord is long enough, which is good. However, I can see the tube for the hand tools being too short. My stairs has a break in between where it makes a U turn, rather than one continous flight of stairs. This helped with the tube's reach. For others, it may pose a concern in reaching the middle of the stairs. Otherwise you'll have to set it up on the bottom of the stairs, work your way up until you're out of hose. Then set it up on top of the stairs, work your way down. Then carry the steam cleaner to do the last couple steps that couldn't reach.

That's about all I have to say about this. It was going to cost $400 to have my carpet professionally cleaned. The rate my carpet was wearing out, I was going to have to do it twice a year. This cleaner prevented me from having to do that more than once a year, maybe once every 2 years. So it paid for itself with one cleaning at only $250 for the steam vac, and $40 for the cleaning solution.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey RBark I am a believer as well. I don't know how people can have pets and NO steam cleaner for pet messes. Mine also was paid for after the first use. I love it and it is easy to use as well. Glad to hear yours worked so well.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Any idea what the difference is between the ProHeat 2X Select 9400M and the ProHeat 2X Select 9500 ?

PS.. here are some (not all) negative reviews..
http://reviews.pricegrabber.com/vacuum-cleaners/m/12460070/
eopinions is mostly negative but Circuit City reviewers like it , 4.5 out of 5 stars....

Most of the complaints seem to be about quailty of the unit.

I need something.. anyone else got a Carpet Steam Cleaner to recomend?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Don152 said:


> Any idea what the difference is between the ProHeat 2X Select 9400M and the ProHeat 2X Select 9500 ?


the 9500 is the cleanshot which i described above, the 9400M is the Select which i described above. The difference is the cleanshot function.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Nice review RBark. We just bought a Bissel ProHeat 2X Turbo on sale this week, it's still sitting in the box. This just makes me even more eager to try it out!


----------



## dukekota (Jan 18, 2008)

While I love my cleaner, I have had my carpets professional cleaned and it I will admit the professional cleaning was a lot better. 

I love the bissell cleaner for small spots whether it was an accident in the house or dirty paws. 

A great easy to use cleaner though!


----------



## DonaldMcPherson (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow...sounds like you had a pretty big job on your hand...

We recently decided to go for the professional steam job on our living room carpet because we had dog pee stains in the living room...

It was amazing to see how much junk they can pull out of the carpet!!

yuck!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I have one too, and I love it! Like Inga, I can't see how anyone can own a dog without owning one of these. 

I've had my carpet professionally cleaned before, and it did do a MUCH deeper clean than my ProHeat, but I really love my ProHeat for spot cleaning.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Since I'm out of all the puppy stages and housebreaking stages, I have not touched my steam cleaner in over 6 months. My carpet has been pretty much shiny since.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

we have one too. only complaint, tanks too small and you have to refill much too often.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

To everyone who has the Bissell- what type of carpeting do you have and have you ever tried it on an area rug???


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

sassykzt said:


> To everyone who has the Bissell- what type of carpeting do you have and have you ever tried it on an area rug???


used it on wall to wall carpet, not a throw rug. but....it does come with a small upholstry hose attachment that may work on a throw rug.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

DonaldMcPherson said:


> Wow...sounds like you had a pretty big job on your hand...
> 
> We recently decided to go for the professional steam job on our living room carpet because we had dog pee stains in the living room...
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I no longer have a home with carpet.

I did buy bissels cheapest steam cleaner for my area rugs, it works kinda sorta, but I would label it a piece of junk. Gets me by though.

Couldn't see buying an expensive model for a few rugs. But having used their cheapest model I wouldn't buy it again either.


----------

